# Accusative case and prepositions



## DareRyan

With the accusitive case and the preposition in is it rendered as into rather than just in...

I.E. "Ambulabit in silvas" is "He will walk into the woods" or rather is its meaning more like "Ambulabit in silvis" "He will walk in the woods." ?

Tibi gratias ago!


----------



## Whodunit

You definitely need the accusative here, because you used a verb of movement and a preposition which indicates a direction and not a condition. 

By the way, in order to make sense of your sentence, you have to consider the function both of the verb and of the preposition demanding the accusative.


----------



## DareRyan

Thanks! that's what I thought. So it is indeed "Ambulabit in silvas"?


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Yes.  "Ambulabit in silvis" would mean "He will walk to the woods", not "in the woods".


----------



## DareRyan

Yes that's what I thought. He will walk in the would would be 

"Ambulabit intro silvis" Right?


----------



## Whodunit

DareRyan said:
			
		

> Yes that's what I thought. He will walk in the would would be
> 
> "Ambulabit intro silvis" Right?


 
Not necessarily. "Ambulabit in silvis" is ok to express the direction. 

Wood you please czech your spelling?


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

If you want him to penetrate the woods, use the accusative.  If he's just going to walk to the edge of the woods and stop, use the ablative.


----------

